# green and neon tetras compatible with shrimp?



## JESTERX626 (Sep 18, 2006)

Are neon tetras and/or green neon tetras compatible with red cherry shrimp, ghost shrimp, ghost shrimp? I hear there may be problems, can someone elaborate if its only neon tetras or also the green neon tetras and why?


----------



## Happy Camper (Jul 22, 2004)

I have a mate who keeps cardinals with shrimps and they seem fine together.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Any fish will be tempted to eat a few baby shrimp here and there, but they likely won't destroy the population by any means; especially if the shrimp have hiding places. I keep shrimp with tetras of all sorts and they're fine.


----------



## Happy Camper (Jul 22, 2004)

I keep Killies with my shrimp, as Aaron says the fish will eat the little ones but as long as you have lots of plants and nooks and crannies the shrimp poulation will survive just fine.


----------



## JESTERX626 (Sep 18, 2006)

How many neon tetras, red cherry shrimp, and ghost shrimp do you guys suggest I put into my 10gal? How many of each?


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

10-12 neon tetras
10-12 cherry shrimp (they will multiply)
0 ghost shrimp (they can be mean little guys)


----------



## bharada (Apr 17, 2004)

In my 10g tank at work I started off with 13 Ember Tetras, three Pygmy Corys, two Otos, and five Cherry Red shrimp.

A year later I have lost two of the Corys, but have gained at least 100 shrimp. 

As for the OP, my observation is that if you feed the fishes sufficiently they take little interest in hunting down prey. I had Congo Tetras in my 40g Cherry shrimp tank and at most they's half-heartedly chase a shrimp if with was swimming mid water. But once the shrimp made it to a plant or the substrate the chase was off.

However, all bets are off if you add any Cichlids to a shrimp tank.


----------



## JESTERX626 (Sep 18, 2006)

If say i had some rasboras or tetras, Would my shrimp be too scared to come out and scavenge for food and the like? Or would they not mind the fish if they're big enough? 

If shrimp stay scared of fish tankmates then i wont add fish i guess, since this is mainly a tank for my shrimp and fish is decoration.

Also Bharada, since you have 100 shrimp now did the fish you had eat alot of shrimplets or did they normally leave them alone? Because i'd like my shrimp to also to multiply in numbers.

Thanks!


----------



## bharada (Apr 17, 2004)

IME Cherry shrimp are pretty much oblivious to their surroundings. Probably why they make such easy meals for Angelfish. :lol:

Seriously though, they are constantly out and about once they are settled in the tank. But since they are always scavanging for food it may take a few months before the population gets to to the point where there are always some in plain sight.


----------



## bharada (Apr 17, 2004)

JESTERX626 said:


> Also Bharada, since you have 100 shrimp now did the fish you had eat alot of shrimplets or did they normally leave them alone? Because i'd like my shrimp to also to multiply in numbers.


Forgot to answer this...

I never really witnessed any of my non-cichlids preying on any size shrimp. And the fish I've kept in my shrimp tank included Guppies, Mollys, Swordtails, Gouramis (Dwarf and Pearl), and an assortment of Tetras (Cardinal, Rummynose, Congo, and Colombian).

Like I said before, keept the fish well fed and they get pretty lazy as far as hunting goes. Again, this does not apply to Cichlids.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

AaronT said:


> 0 ghost shrimp (they can be mean little guys)


Really? I got some a while back and had no idea they could be cranky. 
Do they just go after other shrimp, or fish, or???

Now I'm curious....


----------



## @[email protected] (Jul 10, 2006)

I have 17 cardinals and 2 young discus with cherry, amano, and malaysian shrimps without any problem. My tank is quite heavily planted though.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

JanS said:


> Really? I got some a while back and had no idea they could be cranky.
> Do they just go after other shrimp, or fish, or???
> 
> Now I'm curious....


Yeah, they are carnivorous so they may make meals of the baby cherry shrimp.


----------



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

A few days ago I noticed the back of one of my female Guppies was ragged and torn. My only guess is that it was near the bottom and the Ghost Shrimp got her (as there is nothing else in the tank). 

I've seen Ghost Shrimp eat each other so baby Cherry Shrimp wouldn't stand much of a chance.


----------

